# Saturday 19th Couchie



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello,

I see that half of SEQ Kayak fisho's are heading to KBF on Saturday, however I'm heading to Couchie to be a little different. :lol:

The plan was to Launch around 430-5am fish the shallows on the southern side of the island for Bream/Squire on surface lures. Then head around the NE side of the island with larger Plastics for some (hopefully) Snapps and Grassy's.

Anyone not heading to KBF is more than welcome. 

Ben


----------

